# How often is the One Parent Family Payment (OPFP) means-tested?



## 1wrreno (12 Jun 2011)

I'm due my first child soon and will be a single parent; will be applying for the One Parent Family Payment once baby is born. 

My question is that I've a good bit of savings put by which I intend to live on for the early months - as this will reduce the amount of OPFP I receive initially, how soon can I ask for my means to be re-tested as my savings will obviously reduce to nothing fairly quickly? 

That's assuming I can ask for my means to be re-tested; if not, then maybe I'm better off waiting 'til I've used up all my savings before applying at all?


----------



## gipimann (12 Jun 2011)

You can ask for your claim to be reviewed at any time if there is a change of circumstances which may lead to a decrease in your means (and an increase in your payment).

The first 20,000 euro of savings isn't assessed, so there may be little or no assessment against you.


----------



## Ildánach (14 Jun 2011)

The one thing to watch out for is that you can explain the depletion of your funds.  If they suspect that you have deliberately depleted your capital to increase your entitlement, then you can be assessed as still having the money in the bank even though its spent!  They will allow reasonable expenditures.


----------



## 1wrreno (14 Jun 2011)

Thanks to both of you for your help.  

Ildanach; on the other side of the coin I assume they'll recognise if it's genuine expenditure? My company pays zero in maternity benefit so I will genuinely be using my savings for day to day living expenses; I'm assuming they'll recognise that.


----------



## Ildánach (15 Jun 2011)

Have you checked out Maternity Benefit?  If you are on OPFP, then you should be able to get half rate Maternity Benefit.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/MaternityBenefit/Pages/mb.aspx


----------

